# Happy 12yrs 11 months Tucker!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

love that sugar face surrounded by flowers...looks so happy!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy almost birthday Tucker - you look marvelous


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Awesome pics!!

Presses "Like" button...

.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful dog and beautiful surroundings.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Handsome Tucker. Love those sugar faces. Happy Birthday goodlooking.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Sigh, I think I'm in love!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

happy life to ya, Tucker!!



(I almost thought I was looking at Obi (RIP l/10) -- this 1st pic has really been pulling at my heart)


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a happy doggy....I love those pictures.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful photos! Tucker is so handsome!

Happy 12 year, 11 month birthday Tucker! Looking forward to the beginning of your teenage years!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Tucker looks absolutely fabulous!! Such a happy, sweet face. Happy early birthday sweetie.


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

Happy 12 years 11 months birthday Tucker!!! Such a beautiful dog!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tucker! You are a good looking boy.

The pictures a great!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the compliments and early birthday wishes  Last year we spent his birthday week at a friends log cabin in NH and had a wonderful time enjoying the cool clear mountain streams and walking through the Lupines in full bloom. He especially enjoyed the trip to the trout hatchery. 



Dallas Gold said:


> Beautiful photos! Tucker is so handsome!
> 
> Happy 12 year, 11 month birthday Tucker! Looking forward to the beginning of your teenage years!


Hard to believe he is going to be a teenager soon, where oh where does the time go! Right now we are dealing with Colitis and he has lost some weight. Been doing the bland diet and Metronidazole thing. Time for another vet visit. I will be on the phone to them tomorrow, seems like I've been on the phone to one vet or another every week for the past 4 months with his other issues :doh: 

He continues to be my bright-eyed happy boy and I'm doing everything I can to keep it that way!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So jealous!.
He looks great!.
Love the pics!.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tucker, you sure are a beautiful boy! Happy almost 13!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

absolutely stunning photos! he's so handsome!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Always love seeing a very happy senior citizen enjoying his golden years.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

I'm in love with Tucker!!


----------

